# Upstate New York 2020 Spring season.



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Perfect way to social distance yourself.
Anyone scouting out new territory? 

I'm keeping my eyes pealed for southern facing hills.

I'm hoping this year brings a good haul for everyone. Lot's of action last year, maybe that means lot's of spores germinating right now.


----------



## Scott Walters (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello all, just moved to New York from Washington State. We would be picking at this time out west. I have as most of us have been keeping our distance from everyone but have been to a few state parks near me ( Hamlin State Park) and have looked but nothing yet. I would think we need a few more warmer days. Am I on the right track of thinking?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Scott Walters said:


> Hello all, just moved to New York from Washington State. We would be picking at this time out west. I have as most of us have been keeping our distance from everyone but have been to a few state parks near me ( Hamlin State Park) and have looked but nothing yet. I would think we need a few more warmer days. Am I on the right track of thinking?


I am not sure about your micro climate near the lake but, us in central NY, we still have 3 weeks before we even begin to look.


----------



## bigmedicine (May 4, 2016)

Western New York'er here. Haven't been able to scout due to a rolled ankle, been working from home for the past 2.5 weeks with another 4 weeks to go before they say we can go back into the office. The good think is it's giving my ankle time to heal, I cannot wait to get into the woods and start hunting for morels. They are a scarce mushroom where I live, haven't found one in the past 3 years of looking, hopefully this season I will find them.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello 2020 thread! There's a Broome County find reported on The Great Morel map, from March 31st. No pic, but it's giving me hope for an early start here. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Jakob (Apr 5, 2020)

I just moved up here from Illinois recently, I’m on fort drum. I mushroom hunt every year back home but don’t know much about this area, looking for suggestions on where to go. Of course I’m not asking for your money holes but maybe some good public land and parks near me. Also when is prime time up here for them to start popping? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jakob said:


> I just moved up here from Illinois recently, I’m on fort drum. I mushroom hunt every year back home but don’t know much about this area, looking for suggestions on where to go. Of course I’m not asking for your money holes but maybe some good public land and parks near me. Also when is prime time up here for them to start popping? Any help is much appreciated!


When you hear lawn mowers then it will be time to start looking.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

First fungi of the year for me. False morel(Gyromitra) growing from a dead log. I don't recall seeing these grow from wood before, but this log has long been dead.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Good Luck everyone. I can wait till the pictures start to fly.


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

I’m from chenango county and I’m not sure the morel map sighting in Lisel, NY was accurate...it’s still pretty cold out here! I went for my first “hunt” today with the kiddos and dog. Social distancing doesn’t have to equal cabin fever!! Nothing yet, but I’m probably jumping the gun. I’ve got one spot (my back yard ) that produces yearly, but I’ve only ever found them a few times elsewhere. I’m wondering what folks from NY find them frequently around since all the elms are long gone from Dutch elm disease. I’ve heard SO many mixed things (they grow around oaks, they DONT grow around oaks) and insert every tree name available. They grow in the forest/no they don’t they grow along the edges of fields. Can someone narrow it down a wee bit for me?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

There are plenty of Elm trees in Chenango county and are the greatest chance (methinks) of finding the proverbial mother lode. Ash and Apple are my next best targets. Apples that are half dying, but live Ash. I have no experience with scoring under Oaks. I never found them in open fields but haven't really spent much time there looking.
I prefer to target the tree and see if it is good ground for morels. It is still way early here, I won't start looking in earnest till I hear the irritating drone of lawnmowers.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm with Geo. Elms for sure. I do find them along edges of fields n woods. Definitely to cold yet up here 27° this morning. But next weekend starting to look good temp wise. I usually start looking around the 1st to start seeing them poking out of the ground. So close now. Happy hunting.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Blacks are at the peak right now and the yellows are just starting in NEPA. Wish all my northern neighbors the best of luck. Happy Hunting!


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

I found a falsey and a coworker found a nice black this past weekend (in different spots). Now we have an inch of snow in Chautauqua County. Ramps are in full force so it's worth a walk regardless once the weather warms up a bit. Happy healthy hunting everyone


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Ramps are pretty full on in northern Otsego County. Nice dinner of kielbasa’s, penne, and fresh sautéed ramps. Ready for the rest of nature’s spring bounty. Mouse ear’s on the currents’, but as Geo will tell you, might be peepers out, but no lawn mowers yet. 

Be well and have fun getting out!


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

geogymn said:


> There are plenty of Elm trees in Chenango county and are the greatest chance (methinks) of finding the proverbial mother lode. Ash and Apple are my next best targets. Apples that are half dying, but live Ash. I have no experience with scoring under Oaks. I never found them in open fields but haven't really spent much time there looking.
> I prefer to target the tree and see if it is good ground for morels. It is still way early here, I won't start looking in earnest till I hear the irritating drone of lawnmowers.


I saw some ramps last weekend on a hike, and yes, as mentioned, now and inch of snow! 
I feel kind of silly, but I was totally under the impression the Elms are still pretty rare in Ny (upstate). Gonna have to do some homework lol. Thanks for all your suggestions!!


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

I found some ramps over the weekend and cooked them up with peppers and sausage.

I'm on the border of Madison and otsego. I'm the unadilla valley. What else can I be looking for... Once this snow melts. I did see these but not sure what they are.


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

Also found this fungi growing on some dead trees.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Espazz said:


> I found some ramps over the weekend and cooked them up with peppers and sausage.
> 
> I'm on the border of Madison and otsego. I'm the unadilla valley. What else can I be looking for... Once this snow melts. I did see these but not sure what they are.


Skunk Cabbage - break off a piece and take a whiff.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Espazz said:


> Also found this fungi growing on some dead trees.


Conks - nothing to get too excited about as far as a mycophagist is concerned. A mycologist might disagree.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

LaurenC. said:


> I saw some ramps last weekend on a hike, and yes, as mentioned, now and inch of snow!
> I feel kind of silly, but I was totally under the impression the Elms are still pretty rare in Ny (upstate). Gonna have to do some homework lol. Thanks for all your suggestions!!


No reason to feel silly...we are all learning.


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

So what all species might we find the rest of this month? This is my second year foraging in upstate. Last year I started at the end of morrell season.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Espazz said:


> So what all species might we find the rest of this month? This is my second year foraging in upstate. Last year I started at the end of morrell season.


We've started looking out for Dryad's Saddles/pheasant backs here. We use the mature bits to make a stock, and cook up the tender parts to just kind of throw into random dishes. This year, I plan to experiment with our mandolin to slice up the newest growth for adding to ramen, and maybe try a fake bacon type thing. Still on the hunt for ideas!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Espazz said:


> So what all species might we find the rest of this month? This is my second year foraging in upstate. Last year I started at the end of morrell season.


The only other edible besides Morel that I can think of is Dryad's Saddle ( Polyporus squamosus). Scarlet cups are abundant now. Verpas and Gyromitras should be popping up soon which are harbingers of the morel. You might want to check out the "Beware the Verpa" thread.


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

My dad went to school for botany, so I game him a call and asked him if there were an elms around still and he’s like, “oh yeah, got a few little ones by the drainage area out there!” But it def gets my hopes up!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

LaurenC. said:


> My dad went to school for botany, so I game him a call and asked him if there were an elms around still and he’s like, “oh yeah, got a few little ones by the drainage area out there!” But it def gets my hopes up!


You got to understand Elms. They didn't get completely wiped out. The disease primarily affects mature trees. So there are plenty of immature specimens around and also some ancient grandfathers that the disease hasn't found yet. I hope you will be able to entice your dad back to a world that was once magical to him.


----------



## BROWER (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey, just came across this forum and had to make an account. I've been foraging for 3 years, mainly in the Dutchess County area and am excited for the Morel season to start popping off! Should be any day/week now. In the meantime here is a photo from a recent Chaga find while out foraging with my mom. Extra cheese with the Chaga!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

BROWER said:


> Hey, just came across this forum and had to make an account. I've been foraging for 3 years, mainly in the Dutchess County area and am excited for the Morel season to start popping off! Should be any day/week now. In the meantime here is a photo from a recent Chaga find while out foraging with my mom. Extra cheese with the Chaga!


 Nice score!


----------



## Irene (Apr 19, 2020)

Went out this morning in Westchester County... so cold and no morels.. maybe next weekend. Anyone finding any? Still can't id an elm tree this early in the season. Anyone have tips?


----------



## ForageFrame (Apr 19, 2020)

LaurenC. said:


> I’m from chenango county and I’m not sure the morel map sighting in Lisel, NY was accurate...it’s still pretty cold out here! I went for my first “hunt” today with the kiddos and dog. Social distancing doesn’t have to equal cabin fever!! Nothing yet, but I’m probably jumping the gun. I’ve got one spot (my back yard ) that produces yearly, but I’ve only ever found them a few times elsewhere. I’m wondering what folks from NY find them frequently around since all the elms are long gone from Dutch elm disease. I’ve heard SO many mixed things (they grow around oaks, they DONT grow around oaks) and insert every tree name available. They grow in the forest/no they don’t they grow along the edges of fields. Can someone narrow it down a wee bit for me?


When I used to live in Ithaca, NY, I would find them under ash trees. That's actually the only time I've found them. Now I am on the border of MA and NY and trying to figure out the best places to search in Eastern NY. I think I might try to stick to ash trees as those are easier to find than elm.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi everyone! Experimenting with forum functionality a little bit today, hope nobody minds.

@BROWER , that's a beautiful chaga, and I love that you go foraging with your mom!

@Irene and @ForageFrame , I'm sure you'll get answers/tips from the helpful folks here! This will only be my second season hunting morels, so all I know is to look where I've found some before. This year, I'll be trying to pay attention to trees, and will hopefully gain a better knowledge base.

Went out last Sunday, and found a log with old chicken! I've read that it can come back, and we now have about four spots to check this year. We have yet to actually find a recurring chicken [zombie chicken?], but I'm excited about the possibility. No morels yet, but we'll be harvesting ramps this week... finally!


----------



## Chuck Enwinde (Mar 13, 2020)

Irene said:


> Went out this morning in Westchester County... so cold and no morels.. maybe next weekend. Anyone finding any? Still can't id an elm tree this early in the season. Anyone have tips?


I'm no expert but to my eye, they look similar to Ash trees. One key difference is that Ash trees have opposite branching where Elms have alternate. Look to the smallest twigs to confirm. Also elm bark is a bit softer and has alternating layers of dark and light colored bark that is noticeable when you break a piece.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Irene said:


> Went out this morning in Westchester County... so cold and no morels.. maybe next weekend. Anyone finding any? Still can't id an elm tree this early in the season. Anyone have tips?


I am not too good at descriptions but methinks Elm bark is one of the easier ones to ID. 
I see it as a bi-colored, scaly, bark with both light and medium tones. After a while you can walk by a tree and right away recognize the bark as Elm whereas a lot of trees will get you scratching your head. Also the shape of the trunk, Chantrelle like, vase like. Usually no lower branches, sprouting up like a piece of celery.
Sorry, I spent a lot of time in the woods today.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

Blacks are up in CNY


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

altrefrain - where in CNY, if you dont mind me asking? (County, not specific location)


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

altrefrain said:


> Blacks are up in CNY


Yes, I am curious as to what county and what kind of altitude please. We had 3 inches of snow here in Otsego county on Friday night. I did find a few False Morels in Albany on Friday.


----------



## Dahlfonso (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey! Where in Chautauqua are you finding ramps? I'm on Lake Erie so wondering if I need to head more inland? Also, this is our first spring here - have any tips for morel hunting?


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

LaurenC. said:


> altrefrain - where in CNY, if you dont mind me asking? (County, not specific location)


Like I would tell you specific location even if you asked? Are you nuts? Hahaha. I will tell you that I live in Syracuse and I found them within a 40 minute drive. Found in fairly dense woods on a very slight slope. I only found two up so far. Last year this spot produced about 100 blacks in a dense cluster. So, just getting started.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> Like I would tell you specific location even if you asked? Are you nuts? Hahaha. I will tell you that I live in Syracuse and I found them within a 40 minute drive. Found in fairly dense woods on a very slight slope. I only found two up so far. Last year this spot produced about 100 blacks in a dense cluster. So, just getting started.


For those of you just starting out....the key here is "altrefrain" found these two morels on proven ground (PG), so he knew where to look. It is extremely hard to find morels when they are so small. Don't be discouraged to hear reports of morels being found whilst your search doesn't produce. It will be a while yet before the morels are more evident.
You can search now but I would concentrate on finding the proper trees. Don't abandon an area because you searched for morels early and found none, one can go revisit an area only to find morels, with some crushed underfoot by your previous visit.
Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

audiophoenix said:


> Perfect way to social distance yourself.
> Anyone scouting out new territory?
> 
> I'm keeping my eyes pealed for southern facing hills.
> ...


Audio, If you can, and so desire, could you rename this thread with "NY" in the title? It would help when foragers check out "Recent Post"


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

geogymn said:


> For those of you just starting out....the key here is "altrefrain" found these two morels on proven ground (PG), so he knew where to look. It is extremely hard to find morels when they are so small. Don't be discouraged to hear reports of morels being found whilst your search doesn't produce. It will be a while yet before the morels are more evident.
> You can search now but I would concentrate on finding the proper trees. Don't abandon an area because you searched for morels early and found none, one can go revisit an area only to find morels, with some crushed underfoot by your previous visit.
> Enjoy the hunt.


This, for sure. I only stumbled across this spot last year (and it's my only black morel spot) by accident. At first I only saw one morel. Then I kept looking and as my eyes attuned I found 40-50 in a 1500sq ft area. I went back the next day just to see if I missed any and found another 50, some within a foot of the ones I had found the previous day. Also, if there's one spot producing there's probably another nearby that seeded it or it seeded. But, for the life of me, I couldn't find it. Black morels, even when fully grown, are incredibly hard to spot. I found it best to stoop down and get a horizon look at the landscape rather than looking straight down at them. This is opposed to blonde morels when I spotted one from 40 ft away in the woods because the color difference between the morel and the surrounding woods was so stark. 

In terms of proven grounds, I always say the best time to hunt for morels is not during morel season. You want to spend the off months finding your potential spots and then going back in the morel season to see if they're producing. The morel season is so short that if you're spending all your time wandering around just trying to find places where the morels could grow then by the time you found good spots the season is done. I'm out in the woods all year, bushwhacking a lot of the time, and if I come across an area with the right types of trees or it just feels like a potential place for morels I'll make a note of it and come back during morel season. I have a pretty high success rate doing this, probably above 50%. So it's not perfect, but it seems to work.

This will be my third season hunting morels and I probably have eight or nine spots that produce, some are only a handful and some are like this honey hole that produced 100 last year. The first year I found maybe 50 total. Last year I found probably close to 300. I lost track. Don't get discouraged.

Here's a pic of some gorgeous blondes I found last year in just one area of the woods; another new spot I came back to after marking it on the offseason.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Audio, If you can, and so desire, could you rename this thread with "NY" in the title? It would help when foragers check out "Recent Post"


Will do


----------



## LaurenC. (May 11, 2019)

Altrefrain - hence why i asked county...not specifics.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey all.Seems like it's never gonna warm up.Ground temp is rising ,not warm enough though here in St Lawrence County


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman for sure temp this morning was 25° n snow on the ground. Past 5 yrs I've started picking on or around the 8th. Hopefully it stays true. I've taken two 4 day weekends off work for prime time.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Yup chilly I've got 48 degrees for soil temp 4 inches down.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

audiophoenix said:


> Will do


thanks!


----------



## Alicia Winter (May 7, 2019)

Do you test ground temps with a normal thermometer? Just stick it in the ground? What is the right temp for morels to grow? Just learning. I'm on the NY border near Dutchess, in the hills at about 1000 ft elevation, and I think I'm jumping the gun.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

You can get a soul thermometer from seed catalogs.I have a mechanical one from Johnny seeds under 20 $.I have a digital one.54 to 55 degrees before models POp


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Soil not soul.lol


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

The soul of the soil is... morel! Or not quite yet. Forgive me, I'm going stir-crazy over here, and *really *bad morel/moral puns are all I have. Definitely need to get out, as my husband suggested.



Plantman said:


> You can get a soul thermometer from seed catalogs.I have a mechanical one from Johnny seeds under 20 $.I have a digital one.54 to 55 degrees before models POp


Appreciate the tip, thank you!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> The soul of the soil is... morel! Or not quite yet. Forgive me, I'm going stir-crazy over here, and *really *bad morel/moral puns are all I have. Definitely need to get out, as my husband suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the tip, thank you!



We are all going stir crazy, more or less.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Plantman for sure temp this morning was 25° n snow on the ground. Past 5 yrs I've started picking on or around the 8th. Hopefully it stays true. I've taken two 4 day weekends off work for prime time.


I am very curious to see if your year plays out as well as last year. You couldn't walk in the woods with out finding a few hundred. Best of luck this year.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Morning everyone..I just did a freezer check,I only have 5 packs of morels left.Please let the damn sun shine....


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Mr. Morel said:


> I am very curious to see if your year plays out as well as last year. You couldn't walk in the woods with out finding a few hundred. Best of luck this year.


I can only hope I have a season half as good as last year. The wait is Killin me.Thxs


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

This waiting thing is hard, and going crazy or not, I hope everyone is [otherwise] healthy!



hoblershang said:


> I can only hope I have a season half as good as last year. The wait is Killin me.Thxs


Before I signed up here, I was lurking a bit and saw some of your hauls - they let me live vicariously, the next best thing to actually finding all that ourselves.



Plantman said:


> Morning everyone..I just did a freezer check,I only have 5 packs of morels left.Please let the damn sun shine....


5 packs, I'm envious! We have a snack baggie of dried goodness, and have been putting off using them, but I'm about to make a request for some morel omelettes with fresh ramps.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Morel insanity> What part of state do you live in?


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Plantman said:


> Morel insanity> What part of state do you live in?


Hi Plantman! I'm in Washington County, so just outside of the southeast portion of the Adirondack Park. Lots of ramps up now, but no morels to be seen yet. What's your general location? Hoping we both have some awesome hauls to look forward to!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I'm in St Lawrence county.Lots of ramps here also.Another week or two here we had heavy frost here this am.Lows tonight in the 20s


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Plantman said:


> I'm in St Lawrence county.Lots of ramps here also.Another week or two here we had heavy frost here this am.Lows tonight in the 20s


Brrr! We're looking at the 30s and 40s overnight here, and have also had some frost in the mornings. It wasn't long after Mother's Day that we found some morels last year, but this is only our second year collecting, so we'll have to see. It looked like a lot of other states were reporting earlier finds this year, which got my hopes up for the same here, but not any more! Still, part of the fun... right?


----------



## Tiniwini (Apr 22, 2020)

Found a few false morels yesterday, so we are getting closer!! CNY Onondaga county


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked my early Verpa spot today and found nothing. Th season is lagging but got a shot in the arm today with this glorious weather.


----------



## greenie80 (Apr 20, 2020)

Putnam County, looked for two hours today. We’re beginners. Didn’t see anything but a snake and some sunshine... Maybe next weekend. Nice to get the fresh air!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

greenie80 said:


> Putnam County, looked for two hours today. We’re beginners. Didn’t see anything but a snake and some sunshine... Maybe next weekend. Nice to get the fresh air!


 Nice to get reports from you, as your season should be right before ours, up here in the center of the state, methinks.


----------



## mick Nellet (Mar 28, 2020)

Found a ton of False morels in Essex county up in the mountains yesterday, I've read they can be a week or two earlier than the sought after varieties... Is this accurate at all?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

mick Nellet said:


> Found a ton of False morels in Essex county up in the mountains yesterday, I've read they can be a week or two earlier than the sought after varieties... Is this accurate at all?


I have found that to be true and accurate.


----------



## Shawna MEDING (Apr 26, 2020)

New to the forum!
We went today and found false morals :1 and then 30 yards away found 2 more . Will be checking this area weekly to check for any changes...Monroe County


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Shawna MEDING said:


> New to the forum!
> We went today and found false morals :1 and then 30 yards away found 2 more . Will be checking this area weekly to check for any changes...Monroe County


Thanks for the report!


----------



## Tiniwini (Apr 22, 2020)

Shawna MEDING said:


> New to the forum!
> We went today and found false morals :1 and then 30 yards away found 2 more . Will be checking this area weekly to check for any changes...Monroe County


Good to know! I saw the soil temps were warmer up there today


----------



## Matthew Carrell (Apr 27, 2020)

I found a black morel in my backyard under a crabapple tree today. A couple of years ago I had dumped the water in this area after cleaning some morels I'd brought back from washington state.









edit- on closer inspection it's a verpa, not a morel. cap is not attached to stalk at the bottom


----------



## Matthew Carrell (Apr 27, 2020)

Amherst, NY. Erie county


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Matthew Carrell said:


> I found a black morel in my backyard under a crabapple tree today. A couple of years ago I had dumped the water in this area after cleaning some morels I'd brought back from washington state.
> View attachment 30858


Nice Mat what county u in


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Really hope you all have some luck soon! Last year [our first], we started a bit late and never found falsies. Maybe we'll come across some this year and be able to get a better grip on timing. Tomorrow or Wednesday, we'll go ramping again, then it looks like we're supposed to have rain until Sunday. I'm sure it will still be too early, but we'll hit a spot or two just in case.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Matthew Carrell said:


> I found a black morel in my backyard under a crabapple tree today. A couple of years ago I had dumped the water in this area after cleaning some morels I'd brought back from washington state.
> View attachment 30858


Oh, this is beautiful to see!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Matthew Carrell said:


> I found a black morel in my backyard under a crabapple tree today. A couple of years ago I had dumped the water in this area after cleaning some morels I'd brought back from washington state.
> View attachment 30858
> 
> 
> edit- on closer inspection it's a verpa, not a morel. cap is not attached to stalk at the bottom


What is the red fruit in your image? It appears your season is more advanced than the Mohawk Valley. Thanks for the report.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

I went back to check on my PG spot. They're starting to pop. Found about 20-30 blacks. Snapped a couple of pics and left because I'm pretty sure I was inadvertently trampling some of the well disguised buggers (I picked a couple that looks like I might have nicked or stepped on last time). Most of them were about 2" long. Going to go back this weekend and harvest.


----------



## Matthew Carrell (Apr 27, 2020)

geogymn said:


> What is the red fruit in your image? It appears your season is more advanced than the Mohawk Valley. Thanks for the report.


crabapples from last year still on the ground. or some kind of inedible cherry. really don't know for sure. they taste very bad


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Dahlfonso said:


> Hey! Where in Chautauqua are you finding ramps? I'm on Lake Erie so wondering if I need to head more inland? Also, this is our first spring here - have any tips for morel hunting?


Most mature hardwood stands have ramps. You shouldn’t have to drive too far inland. Try Hill Higher or Wellman State forests. Along the west overland trail as well. Good luck


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> I went back to check on my PG spot. They're starting to pop. Found about 20-30 blacks. Snapped a couple of pics and left because I'm pretty sure I was inadvertently trampling some of the well disguised buggers (I picked a couple that looks like I might have nicked or stepped on last time). Most of them were about 2" long. Going to go back this weekend and harvest.


Interesting...telling report!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Went 3to4 days ago I found a bunch of falsies sorry no pics going out again today beautiful sunny day did not check soil so hopefully will have some good luck with the warm weather and sunshine good luck everyone I’ll try to have some pics real soon


----------



## HubertS (Apr 28, 2020)

audiophoenix said:


> Perfect way to social distance yourself.
> Anyone scouting out new territory?
> 
> I'm keeping my eyes pealed for southern facing hills.
> ...


Found some black morels in orange county New York last weekend. Pretty nice ones, 7 of them within a 10 foot circle. They're out there!! Might get out today, because it will rain for the rest of the week, so today, and then the weekend looks promising. Good luck!


----------



## HubertS (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Nice find Hubert...Still early in the Syracuse area.


----------



## Tiniwini (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone know what these are? No gills or pores underneath


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

hotdog642 said:


> Nice find Hubert...Still early in the Syracuse area.


Same up here hotdog soon n it will be on


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

So nice to see these reports and images, thanks all!

And @Matthew Carrell , still a beautiful pic, but I appreciate your edit with updated ID.

The upcoming rain and warmer temps will definitely bring us closer!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> Went 3to4 days ago I found a bunch of falsies sorry no pics going out again today beautiful sunny day did not check soil so hopefully will have some good luck with the warm weather and sunshine good luck everyone I’ll try to have some pics real soon


Excellent, keep the reports , regardless of success, coming. They are so helpful!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Tomorrow should be good day for me I hope and for everyone else too I hope And if that is still good to get out there beautiful day today hope everyone got to enjoy it let’s see some pics


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Lots of falsies today but looks promising


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Sirmushroom said:


> Lots of falsies today but looks promising


Yes those are false morels they are not good to eat they will harm you but that’s a good saying the real ones will be popping up very soon


----------



## Morel_newbie (Apr 28, 2020)

Just found out about morels today! Are their any in Western NY Rochester more specifically?


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Tiniwini said:


> Anyone know what these are? No gills or pores underneath


Hoops sorry not sure what those are


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Forgot how to post I think I went too many sorry about that


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

I went out looking for the first year last year and found nothing. I'm on the border of Madison and otsego counties. Need to get looking since some are showing photos. I'm in the valley, the hills had snow we only had resin yesterday.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Tiniwini said:


> Anyone know what these are? No gills or pores underneath


Compare to Elfin Saddle


----------



## Tiniwini (Apr 22, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Compare to Elfin Saddle


Thanks for the response! It looks similar, but more reddish than black. I had a hard time pin-pointing it in my books. Kinda looks like a cross between that elfin saddle and the Wood ear. Who knows!


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

Total new b but iv hunted a few springs ...im on the easter shore of lake ontario. Does the tug hill area produce morels ? or Im i better off in the woods just east of the lake ? Many thanks !


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

mikeshroom said:


> Total new b but iv hunted a few springs ...im on the easter shore of lake ontario. Does the tug hill area produce morels ? or Im i better off in the woods just east of the lake ? Many thanks !


 I've haven't hunted in either of those areas but don't know why they wouldn't be there. Have you gone through this site and see if others reported from this area? Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## catskills woodswoman (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi all is anyone here from the catskill region? Ulster, Delaware, Sullivan or Greene? I'm in the eastern Ulster Catskills and this will be my 3rd season searching for morels. Being from the city I used to find them in prospect and central park under elms. I have yet to find an elm tree in these woods that are mostly beech, maple, birch, hemlock, and oak at lower elevations. I've been here for 2 years and in that time I've found spots for reishi, hen of the woods, chicken, black trumpets, chanterelles, but the morels elude me!! If you are in the area - are there elm trees in the region and if not, what trees do you find them around? I am thinking of checking old orchards on state/DEP land next or perhaps bigtooth Aspen, tulip or ash.


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

geogymn said:


> I've haven't hunted in either of those areas but don't know why they wouldn't be there. Have you gone through this site and see if others reported from this area? Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes I have did a few word searches but did not find much , I’ll keep ya all updated I know their are a bunch of Elm & Beech trees around - thanks


----------



## Scales (Apr 29, 2020)

Been combing the woods of the foothill region of the Adirondacks and nothing yet. The ground temperature is just reaching the 50 degree range so with any luck, the Morels will be popping up soon. The temperature is finally hitting 60 degree days and 40 degree nights, with all the rain we have had, we should start seeing them. I am hopeful this weekend will be fruitful and will keep you all posted of the first harvest of the 2020 year. Good luck everyone and happy hunting! Please keep us updated on any “2020 Morel Sightings”


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

One of my popular spots started producing some morels last week. I'm in the lower Hudson river valley.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Steve33 said:


> One of my popular spots started producing some morels last week. I'm in the lower Hudson river valley.


thanks for the report.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well see quite a few people out mowing so decided to check a couple roadside pgs while out doing my delivery nothing yet but gets me excited for next weekend. Should be ready by then for lower St Lawrence county. Happy picking everyone.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Found these today and yeah I think in the next couple of days this weekend we should see plenty everywhere so hold tight they’re about to start popping


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

catskills woodswoman said:


> Hi all is anyone here from the catskill region? Ulster, Delaware, Sullivan or Greene? I'm in the eastern Ulster Catskills and this will be my 3rd season searching for morels. Being from the city I used to find them in prospect and central park under elms. I have yet to find an elm tree in these woods that are mostly beech, maple, birch, hemlock, and oak at lower elevations. I've been here for 2 years and in that time I've found spots for reishi, hen of the woods, chicken, black trumpets, chanterelles, but the morels elude me!! If you are in the area - are there elm trees in the region and if not, what trees do you find them around? I am thinking of checking old orchards on state/DEP land next or perhaps bigtooth Aspen, tulip or ash.





catskills woodswoman said:


> Hi all is anyone here from the catskill region? Ulster, Delaware, Sullivan or Greene? I'm in the eastern Ulster Catskills and this will be my 3rd season searching for morels. Being from the city I used to find them in prospect and central park under elms. I have yet to find an elm tree in these woods that are mostly beech, maple, birch, hemlock, and oak at lower elevations. I've been here for 2 years and in that time I've found spots for reishi, hen of the woods, chicken, black trumpets, chanterelles, but the morels elude me!! If you are in the area - are there elm trees in the region and if not, what trees do you find them around? I am thinking of checking old orchards on state/DEP land next or perhaps bigtooth Aspen, tulip or ash.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

the old orchards i find most of mine in. but its manly the edges of the overgrowth. so take a old pasture that had some apples in it during the 50s. now it will be all overgrown thorn apple. do your looking within the first 100 yards of growth. i very really find any in the dark middlesections. u got to remember that the morel takes 14 days to grow to a pickable size.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> Well see quite a few people out mowing so decided to check a couple roadside pgs while out doing my delivery nothing yet but gets me excited for next weekend. Should be ready by then for lower St Lawrence county. Happy picking everyone.


Nothing as of yet in Onondaga County Hoblershang


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I have good luck with Ash Ceder.


----------



## thesearch (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to mushroom hunting, this is my first season. I'm in Delaware County and admittedly late to the game -- still trying to learn tree identification which is proving difficult especially without any foliage. I've ordered a book on the trees of New York state, but can anyone direct me to some resources that might be helpful? I'm particularly interested in learning how to identify Elm and Apple trees.

Thanks very much!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well see quite a few people out mowing so decided to check a couple roadside pgs while out doing my delivery nothing yet but gets me excited for next weekend. Should be ready by then for lower St Lawrence county. Happy picking everyone.


We are getting closer but still a bit early for me.


----------



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Morel_newbie said:


> Just found out about morels today! Are their any in Western NY Rochester more specifically?


I’m in buffalo and finally found my first chanterelles around here last year....morels I’m still striking out year after year (4/4).


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

First black of the season. Fingerlakes region


----------



## Dustin Kehlenbeck (May 1, 2020)

My first year hunting and my first find! It's only two but I'm super excited! It just makes want to keep looking everywhere! They were found in ulster county. I've been looking everywhere I can think of the past few days.


----------



## altrefrain (May 14, 2019)

Big enough to pick


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Excellent!! What County altrefain?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

altrefrain said:


> Big enough to pick


most excellent!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

altrefrain said:


> Big enough to pick


Yahoo look so delicious


----------



## catskills woodswoman (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm in Ulster county as well! Congrats on your hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

All you foragers out there, be aware it is turkey hunting season. Take care accordingly. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Shawna MEDING (Apr 26, 2020)

catskills woodswoman said:


> I'm in Ulster county as well! Congrats on your hunt!


Still too cold here in Rochester.


----------



## Victor J Campau III (May 2, 2020)

geogymn said:


> No reason to feel silly...we are all learning.



Looking to go hunting with the kids on fort drum or real close to carthage anyone know of a spot that I can take the family. Please not looking to make money but have fun and get some for breakfasts


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

My sister sent me this pic yesterday.There starting here in St lawrence County


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

half frees are starting near dolgville


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

Up in northern Otsego county. PG. 1500’ south eastern facing. I just had the bug. I knew it was early. So I backed out. Definitely need a week or two. I am hoping that these last few days really gets them popping. The 10 day weather reports are looking great to support growth, but not burn them out too quick. Here is to hoping.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 32386
> half frees are starting near dolgville
> View attachment 32388


Thanks for the report!


----------



## catskills woodswoman (Apr 29, 2020)

Ulster county, my first ever find in the area since moving here. Tulip poplar & apple trees!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 32386
> half frees are starting near dolgville
> View attachment 32388


I found several 
Still not sure if there edible


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Sirmushroom said:


> I found several
> Still not sure if there edible


Halfeeees that is


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> Up in northern Otsego county. PG. 1500’ south eastern facing. I just had the bug. I knew it was early. So I backed out. Definitely need a week or two. I am hoping that these last few days really gets them popping. The 10 day weather reports are looking great to support growth, but not burn them out too quick. Here is to hoping.



Thanks for the report!


catskills woodswoman said:


> Ulster county, my first ever find in the area since moving here. Tulip poplar & apple trees!


Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> I found several
> Still not sure if there edible


Hard to tell but I think those are Verpas.


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

In Saratoga County, went out yesterday and today. 300' elevation. Been a slow start to Spring but the recent run-up in temps yesterday and today warmed things up. South-facing slopes ground temps 58 degrees, North facing slopes 52-54 degrees. Plenty of rain in the last week. And I found nothing, absolutely nothing. Rrrrrr..... Too early? Too late? Bad area?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JimP said:


> In Saratoga County, went out yesterday and today. 300' elevation. Been a slow start to Spring but the recent run-up in temps yesterday and today warmed things up. South-facing slopes ground temps 58 degrees, North facing slopes 52-54 degrees. Plenty of rain in the last week. And I found nothing, absolutely nothing. Rrrrrr..... Too early? Too late? Bad area?


Methinks its a bit early but this weekend had to disturb their slumber. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Onondaga County..Early PG.. also a small black about an inch tall. Next weekend we should be game on


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Onondaga County..Early PG.. also a small black about an inch tall. Next weekend we should be game on
> View attachment 32500


Yeah, That's great! This group is dialing in!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Checked a couple quick roadside pgs yesterday but nothing yet. Did have a couple other fellow mushroomers find some very small morels. St Lawrence county. I'm ready for Friday should be a few ready for eating by then.


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Methinks its a bit early but this weekend had to disturb their slumber. Enjoy the hunt!


You're right, geogymn. I overreacted thinking the season was over. The sudden warm weather fooled me this weekend. Although it snowed very lightly 2 weeks ago, the sun was out over the weekend. Saturday was 70, Sunday was 77 degrees. I was in the woods in shorts and a tee shirt (along with a healthy coating of Deet and Picaridin)! How unnatural is that? Moreling in shorts/T? Normalcy is damp, cold, cloudy, layering of outerwear, etc. It was so summerlike, I assumed the season was over. More likely the spores got a massive wakeup call and should be standing tall by this weekend. Fingers crossed, anyway...


----------



## FrothyBoots (Apr 29, 2019)

I looked all around yesterday. Checked my usual spots. No such luck. I'll try again later. Found some pheasant back on two occasions. Which is usually a lot further along by now. I seen some fiddleheads that haven't even popped yet. The plants are confused. I don't like that. 

My pal got a few stands of blacks in the Fishkill area a few weeks back. We should really start seeing more in the next few weeks I surely hope! 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

so the first little ones have been found. throughout upstate. ive been pickn morels along time. i sure can tell ya they dont grow to a pickin size over night. takes 14 days of growth . so give those gems of the year there respect and let them grow. stop lookin an stunping on them 14 of may and on probly till june 14 it will be pickn time


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

Ceder551 said:


> so the first little ones have been found. throughout upstate. ive been pickn morels along time. i sure can tell ya they dont grow to a pickin size over night. takes 14 days of growth . so give those gems of the year there respect and let them grow. stop lookin an stunping on them 14 of may and on probly till june 14 it will be pickn time


Thank you, Ceder551. Moved here a short time ago and I'm not familiar with the calendar at this latitude. From my days in Michigan, if it's nearly 80 degrees out, you missed the season. As hard as it'll be, I'll attempt to keep my boots off for another 2 weeks and let Mother do her thang.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally found a few 9 in a quick scan then backed out. But very excited for the weekend!!! Happy hunting.


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Finally found a few 9 in a quick scan then backed out. But very excited for the weekend!!! Happy hunting.
> View attachment 32788
> View attachment 32790


They're coming along nicely, hoblershang. I'm in Saratoga and maybe I'll start this weekend? Will steer clear of leaf-covered areas so I don't trample those that need more time. I go to public areas, so I can only be so patient before my patience turns into my loss. And I hate when that happens...


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

JimP said:


> They're coming along nicely, hoblershang. I'm in Saratoga and maybe I'll start this weekend? Will steer clear of leaf-covered areas so I don't trample those that need more time. I go to public areas, so I can only be so patient before my patience turns into my loss. And I hate when that happens...


I'm surprised there as big as they are was a little frosty this morning. I here ya I'll hit my state land areas 1st to get what I can. As you said wait to long n someone else could beat me there lol.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Yay


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Finally found a few 9 in a quick scan then backed out. But very excited for the weekend!!! Happy hunting.
> View attachment 32788
> View attachment 32790


Alright Hobler! Broke the ice! Congrats!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I'm surprised there as big as they are was a little frosty this morning. I here ya I'll hit my state land areas 1st to get what I can. As you said wait to long n someone else could beat me there lol.


Yeah I am also surprised at the size...I might have to go for a walk.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Washington County in the house! Just got home with some half-frees found during our 3rd ramp harvest. It was a quick job, so they're a bit messy. The biggest is maybe 3" tall, and yeah, we got excited and grabbed tiny ones too. I even picked a stalk with no head, but I'm sure we can temper ourselves after this. 












Haven't been here in a week, so it's time to catch up! In the meantime, thank you all for the reports, and wishing the best to everyone! For anyone still looking, it does get easier once you finally catch sight of one. Your eyes quickly learn to spot the patterns, and it can help to check under raised clumps of dead leaves. The ones we found today were under/near oaks, and amidst patches of ramps, if that helps anyone.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Washington County in the house! Just got home with some half-frees found during our 3rd ramp harvest. It was a quick job, so they're a bit messy. The biggest is maybe 3" tall, and yeah, we got excited and grabbed tiny ones too. I even picked a stalk with no head, but I'm sure we can temper ourselves after this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32956
> ...


The craziness has begun! Congrats!


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

Just chiming in from Broome County! Nothing in my neck of the woods yet despite my daily walks. I'm anticipating some action by next week.

Happy hunting


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Finally Poppin yahoo had to carefully back out now I know they’re coming I’ve been waiting a long time good luck everyone


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Because of all the great reports I had to take a walk today.

Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk.
Found about 40 yellows, harvested a dozen. All PG, otherwise would never had seen them. I am quite surprised as I thought it was still too early. Shows you what I know. Thanks for the reports and inspiration.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

geogymn said:


> Because of all the great reports I had to take a walk today.
> 
> Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk.
> Found about 40 yellows, harvested a dozen. All PG, otherwise would never had seen them. I am quite surprised as I thought it was still too early. Shows you what I know. Thanks for the reports and inspiration.
> View attachment 33014


nice Geo,found 8 blacks yesterday,hoping to look north of the valley


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Because of all the great reports I had to take a walk today.
> 
> Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk.
> Found about 40 yellows, harvested a dozen. All PG, otherwise would never had seen them. I am quite surprised as I thought it was still too early. Shows you what I know. Thanks for the reports and inspiration.
> View attachment 33014


That's great Geo. Hopefully the cold passes quickly so the morels really start to grow. Checked a few trees out back after cutting wood n didn't see any yet.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

sugarman said:


> nice Geo,found 8 blacks yesterday,hoping to look north of the valley


North is producing I live up north found some black starting and blonds 
They were a little small so I backed out give a little time I think I will go back check couple more places today I think that it will be a good day good luck enjoy the weather


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Putting Rensselaer County on the map. I have been visiting my PG every 4-5 days for a couple weeks to observe how the forest has been advancing into the Spring. Although I am still not seeing anywhere the amount of green vegetation as I did this time last year, I found about a dozen little ones just as I was calling it quits for the night. I'll be letting these grow over the week before I go back to grab them. 

Cottonwoods


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Because of all the great reports I had to take a walk today.
> 
> Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk.
> Found about 40 yellows, harvested a dozen. All PG, otherwise would never had seen them. I am quite surprised as I thought it was still too early. Shows you what I know. Thanks for the reports and inspiration.
> View attachment 33014


Tis' my favorite time of year when the Utica Clubs come out. Thanks Geo. I might head down the hill today.


----------



## Built-Right716 (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife brought this in to me this morning after noticing it grow on the side of the house we’re remodeling with my son. I have been wanting to forage for Morels for a few years, but my health has been waning due to terminal cancer. Looks like I’ll at least have a taste, or we’ll go look for more to add to the deliciousness


----------



## Lue (May 3, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Because of all the great reports I had to take a walk today.
> 
> Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk.
> Found about 40 yellows, harvested a dozen. All PG, otherwise would never had seen them. I am quite surprised as I thought it was still too early. Shows you what I know. Thanks for the reports and inspiration.
> View attachment 33014



Love to see this ! I'm also from the Mohawk valley area and have been casually searching for years and never found any. This year I'm going to be diligent and hope it's my time.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Live report. It's 5/8/20. Time 8:05 am Temperature cold as sh!! Lol. Gotten 6 so far Left bout 20. Hopefully get a meal n find something to come back to. Definitely early yet. But going to lov ever minute of today hunt. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Great to see the pics and reports continue, and congrats to all who have had some finds! We were able to eat our last bergamot bread dough pizza crust with ramps, soy chunks, mustard garlic, too much [ha] cheese, and finally some morels added last night. Delicious!

@geogymn So glad you were inspired and that it paid off for you!

@hoblershang I admire your patience and will take it to heart!



Built-Right716 said:


> My wife brought this in to me this morning after noticing it grow on the side of the house we’re remodeling with my son. I have been wanting to forage for Morels for a few years, but my health has been waning due to terminal cancer. Looks like I’ll at least have a taste, or we’ll go look for more to add to the deliciousness
> View attachment 33132


I really hope you all enjoyed that morel, and that you'll feel up to going out hunting for more with your family! Get out there if you can, but please take care of yourself, and know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well ended up with a pretty good day. 52 in all. Left at least 80 little ones. But still alot not showing yet I'm sure.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well ended up with a pretty good day. 52 in all. Left at least 80 little ones. But still alot not showing yet I'm sure.
> View attachment 33258
> View attachment 33260
> View attachment 33262
> ...


You earned it!


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Just wondering anybody have any luck today had some snow and below freezing just wonder if anybody got out and if there are spots where OK thank you


----------



## greenie80 (Apr 20, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Well ended up with a pretty good day. 52 in all. Left at least 80 little ones. But still alot not showing yet I'm sure.
> View attachment 33258
> View attachment 33260
> View attachment 33262
> ...


Nice haul! What county please?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

greenie80 said:


> Nice haul! What county please?


St Lawrence county


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got out for few hrs this morning with the Mrs n our daughter. We found 16 left 20 or so n picked some more fiddleheads. What I left looked to survive the snow n cold. Gonna wait a few days before I head out again need warmer weather.




























My daughter stopped me from stepping on the 3 next to her that I didn't see. She got the eyes for morels or she's just closer to the ground lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Got out for few hrs this morning with the Mrs n our daughter. We found 16 left 20 or so n picked some more fiddleheads. What I left looked to survive the snow n cold. Gonna wait a few days before I head out again need warmer weather.
> View attachment 33374
> View attachment 33376
> View attachment 33378
> ...


 Oh man! What a sweetheart! You're a lucky daddy!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Oh man! What a sweetheart! You're a lucky daddy!


Thxs Geo


----------



## Wnyhunter (Apr 20, 2020)

The cold weather the last few days in wny and this spring over all is so disappointing. The morels that started in my early pg spot have shriveled up and turned hard after the frosts.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wnyhunter said:


> The cold weather the last few days in wny and this spring over all is so disappointing. The morels that started in my early pg spot have shriveled up and turned hard after the frosts.


It's been a tough week, morel hunters everywhere are befuddled! Good times ahead!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes dam cold delaying the season for sure. looks great starting Wednesday fingers crossed.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Yes dam cold delaying the season for sure. looks great starting Wednesday fingers crossed.


Next weekend the true hunt begins for me.The week after,.... production


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

While out exploring a new area I found some black ones under an old poplar tree surrounded by black shaggy vines and birch in Saratoga County this past Saturday. The ground was fairly level, grassy, and surrounded by spruce and pitch. Very different from where I have been finding yellows. This is my first time finding black morels. Do yellow and black grow in different settings typically? I have heard of people finding both in the same spot.


----------



## Sirmushroom (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey great hall people well me being up north takes a little longer unfortunately yes this cold and frost set us back but I think it’s still going to be a great season nevertheless this week should be a great week good luck everyone stay safe


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Loving the pics and positive outlooks! Nature is resilient, and I'm trying to not get too concerned about our cold spell.

@NYGnome , congrats on the Saratoga County find, from a Washington County resident! I'm no expert and have no idea if this is typical, but last year we found blacks and yellows about 20 feet and a week apart. The blacks were first, and the setting for both was a level, woodsy area with some kind of evergreen and birch. Sometimes I think mushrooms just do what they want!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

NYGnome said:


> View attachment 33544
> View attachment 33548
> While out exploring a new area I found some black ones under an old poplar tree surrounded by black shaggy vines and birch in Saratoga County this past Saturday. The ground was fairly level, grassy, and surrounded by spruce and pitch. Very different from where I have been finding yellows. This is my first time finding black morels. Do yellow and black grow in different settings typically? I have heard of people finding both in the same spot.


 I have never found a Black.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Loving the pics and positive outlooks! Nature is resilient, and I'm trying to not get too concerned about our cold spell.
> 
> @NYGnome , congrats on the Saratoga County find, from a Washington County resident! I'm no expert and have no idea if this is typical, but last year we found blacks and yellows about 20 feet and a week apart. The blacks were first, and the setting for both was a level, woodsy area with some kind of evergreen and birch. Sometimes I think mushrooms just do what they want!


NICE,SPENT ABOUT 15 MIN THIS AFTERNOON THEN IT POURED AND I BET I PICKED 2 DZ TICKS OFF ME,EVEN SPRAYED UP


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sirmushroom said:


> Hey great hall people well me being up north takes a little longer unfortunately yes this cold and frost set us back but I think it’s still going to be a great season nevertheless this week should be a great week good luck everyone stay safe


How far north are you,i have a camp in lewis county above Croghan


----------



## endless_shrimp (Apr 24, 2019)

Have only found one here in Ulster County so far. Been searching like mad too. Hoping we bounce back from this cold weather and start seeing morels pop up. Looking forward to the post-cold snap warmth!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I went next to the house tonight for 20 minutes n found 22. some close to picking size left them to see what the frost does to them tonight.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

sugarman said:


> NICE,SPENT ABOUT 15 MIN THIS AFTERNOON THEN IT POURED AND I BET I PICKED 2 DZ TICKS OFF ME,EVEN SPRAYED UP


Sprayed up with what?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I went next to the house tonight for 20 minutes n found 22. some close to picking size left them to see what the frost does to them tonight.


 Let us know the results, would you?


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Found my first ever black last night one little guy right by my driveway! Would be nice if more popped up close by. This cold weather has been annoying but finding this black and the better weather ahead gets my hopes up for a great season. I am in Wayne county heading out this weekend to check my PG and hunt some new spots. Feels good to not be skunked! Good luck!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

oh yeah this is under a GIANT tulip poplar


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Let us know the results, would you?


Well didn't get the frost. 35° this morning. Checked a pg n found 20 greys all small. Possible frost tonight hopefully there wrong again. Did find the smallest porquepine I've ever seen. dug up some treasure old Pepsi n Mt Dew bottles.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> I have never found a Black.


I found one huge one growing out of the curb and asphalt at a restaurant in Saratoga, last year on Mother's Day. Only ever.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Well didn't get the frost. 35° this morning. Checked a of n found 20 greys all small. Possible frost tonight hopefully there wrong again. Did find the smallest porquepine I've ever seen. dug up some treasure old Pepsi n Mt Dew bottles.
> View attachment 33646
> View attachment 33648
> View attachment 33650
> ...


Great pics and great day. I found some new PG yesterday. I normally don't have much luck with elm. I pulled 10 for dinner and left at least 20 I could see. They were tight and firm greys. This was Albany County and they were all kissed with black tips from the cold weather. I can only imagine what it did to them out here in Otsego. Good news is, we have awesome weather coming. I also watched a video the other day from someone down south. They were killing it finding huge yellows. One of the things they were talking about was a freeze and cold snap they had at the beginning of the season, and they were worried if the morels would fruit. Turns out that you could tell they were black tipped, but the rest of the mushrooms continued to grow just fine. So unlike fiddleheads that will go black and be ruined for the season, it appears the morel can handle the cold. It just might need a little trimming. Good luck out there and always be checking pants and sleeves for those ticks.


----------



## greenie80 (Apr 20, 2020)

Any Putnam County hunters? We’ve been hunting like mad and can’t find a thing. Thanks for all the good tips from all of you experienced hunters!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

am19forever said:


> Found my first ever black last night one little guy right by my driveway! Would be nice if more popped up close by. This cold weather has been annoying but finding this black and the better weather ahead gets my hopes up for a great season. I am in Wayne county heading out this weekend to check my PG and hunt some new spots. Feels good to not be skunked! Good luck!
> View attachment 33644


Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well didn't get the frost. 35° this morning. Checked a pg n found 20 greys all small. Possible frost tonight hopefully there wrong again. Did find the smallest porquepine I've ever seen. dug up some treasure old Pepsi n Mt Dew bottles.
> View attachment 33646
> View attachment 33648
> View attachment 33650
> ...


They're coming on despite the cold weather.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Great pics and great day. I found some new PG yesterday. I normally don't have much luck with elm. I pulled 10 for dinner and left at least 20 I could see. They were tight and firm greys. This was Albany County and they were all kissed with black tips from the cold weather. I can only imagine what it did to them out here in Otsego. Good news is, we have awesome weather coming. I also watched a video the other day from someone down south. They were killing it finding huge yellows. One of the things they were talking about was a freeze and cold snap they had at the beginning of the season, and they were worried if the morels would fruit. Turns out that you could tell they were black tipped, but the rest of the mushrooms continued to grow just fine. So unlike fiddleheads that will go black and be ruined for the season, it appears the morel can handle the cold. It just might need a little trimming. Good luck out there and always be checking pants and sleeves for those ticks.


Nice report!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well getting a blanket of insulation to keep um fresh lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Check out an early PG spot that I checked a couple weeks ago. Found these, was surprised on the size.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well getting a blanket of insulation to keep um fresh lol.


This cold weather is relentless!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Check out an early PG spot that I checked a couple weeks ago. Found these, was surprised on the size.


Dam Geo those are some good ones


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

so i went back today to same spot i got them on may 3. all half free morels 2pounds total. tried to only take the caps. halfs tend to be my first finds of the year. checked some pg blonds and nothing yet.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Dam Geo those are some good ones


Thanks, I was shocked that they were so big. Under Poplars on south facing slope. We will see how last night's heavy frost will affect us. Good luck!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> so i went back today to same spot i got them on may 3. all half free morels 2pounds total. tried to only take the caps. halfs tend to be my first finds of the year. checked some pg blonds and nothing yet.


Wow! That's a lot!


----------



## Swampy16 (Apr 9, 2020)

Does anyone know of anyone having any luck in the Catskills? I've got some great spots id love to check but I'm concerned with all this cold weather we've been having. It's a long drive for me. Thanks in advance. I've done really well in Jersey this year and it's my first season. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Thanks, I was shocked that they were so big. Under Poplars on south facing slope. We will see how last night's heavy frost will affect us. Good luck!


Morels near house survived the frost only damage was from a earlier frost. Should be smooth sailing from hear out. I can only hope lol. Couple my daughter grabbed this morning.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Morels near house survived the frost only damage was from a earlier frost. Should be smooth sailing from hear out. I can only hope lol. Couple my daughter grabbed this morning.
> View attachment 33776


 Good to know. The weather is looking favorable! Might have to take Friday off. Is your daughter into the morel hunt or does she just want to be with her dad?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Good to know. The weather is looking favorable! Might have to take Friday off. Is your daughter into the morel hunt or does she just want to be with her dad?


Geo I think it's both. We're working on tree identification dead elms mostly. She's getting them down pretty good. Have to work on looking for the trees more n not to rush in on a tree. Lol But she loves being outside with her dad and cutting the morels with her baby knife. Rae is always on the lookout for dead trees to knock down, climb n going up hills lol typically 7 yr old. Anything's better than being on a phone.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Geo I think it's both. We're working on tree identification dead elms mostly. She's getting them down pretty good. Have to work on looking for the trees more n not to rush in on a tree. Lol But she loves being outside with her dad and cutting the morels with her baby knife. Rae is always on the lookout for dead trees to knock down, climb n going up hills lol typically 7 yr old. Anything's better than being on a phone.


That's great! I am also fortunate as I have a 7 year old grandson who loves being out there.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

How far north have people found them. I go up to franklin co a lot grew up there. I’m thinking there could be some on the norther part of the county in the farmland but have never heard of anybody picking them back home before.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

found 15 today. all small to pic. but new ground near st johnsville. ive never seen one this brite in my life


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hesseltine32 said:


> How far north have people found them. I go up to franklin co a lot grew up there. I’m thinking there could be some on the norther part of the county in the farmland but have never heard of anybody picking them back home before.


I know someone who picks them in Plattsburgh and people have posted finds in Vermont so Franklin county must have some too.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> I know someone who picks them in Plattsburgh and people have posted finds in Vermont so Franklin county must have some too.


Thanks for the info. I’ll deff have to give it a go. Be looking 30 miles west of Plattsburgh so good chance.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Thanks for the info. I’ll deff have to give it a go. Be looking 30 miles west of Plattsburgh so good chance.


Good luck hunting. I drive threw there once a week delivering. There's elms around have stopped here n there no luck yet but I never know.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

PERMITHIN


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 33802
> found 15 today. all small to pic. but new ground near st johnsville. ive never seen one this brite in my life


Been looking around Ephratah area nothing but a lot of ticks,sprayed up and it didn't seem to work,good luck


----------



## Shawna MEDING (Apr 26, 2020)

County?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out for a quick walk close to home. (PG) For a couple hours got 29 nice blondes. Boy they were hiding good. One tree my daughter n I got 80 or more last year this yr 10 one other tree had 19. Alot of trees I found some on last year nothing on them yet this year










































hopefully this rain n warm weather brings on some more. Gonna put some dirt under my feet this 4 day weekend. Happy hunting.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went out for a quick walk close to home. (PG) For a couple hours got 29 nice blondes. Boy they were hiding good. One tree my daughter n I got 80 or more last year this yr 10 one other tree had 19. Alot of trees I found some on last year nothing on them yet this year
> View attachment 33850
> View attachment 33852
> View attachment 33854
> ...


Nice score!!!


----------



## Andrew.Guitar (May 15, 2018)

Got 8 or so today! First ones found this year. I left some to grow and will check back in the coming weeks, numbers are still very low compared to last years finds, maybe still too early due to last weeks cold snap?


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Hesseltine32 said:


> How far north have people found them. I go up to franklin co a lot grew up there. I’m thinking there could be some on the norther part of the county in the farmland but have never heard of anybody picking them back home before.


I think it is more about altitude no latitude.


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

One tiny baby today! Was not expecting to see any so left the house without my phone. Need rain and sun in the next few days then we might see some action! Broome County


----------



## Jamie P Sonneville (May 6, 2019)

newbuck said:


> I’m in buffalo and finally found my first chanterelles around here last year....morels I’m still striking out year after year (4/4).


I'm 4 years in (just east of Rochester) and still haven't found anything either. It's still fun to get outside, but I'm bummed.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Jamie P Sonneville said:


> I'm 4 years in (just east of Rochester) and still haven't found anything either. It's still fun to get outside, but I'm bummed.


 Hey Jamie this is Andrew, Liz says we are just about getting started this warm weather and rain should make them pop! check this weekend! we found one black morel by our house this week


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Long wet day but productive. Hit spots I checked a week ago n some grew great. Others grew a little bit. hit a couple other spots n picked up a few on Rd side. Left around 80 or so little ones for next weekend. Picked 199.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Went for a walk this morning. Found 30, some good size, most reflecting the effects of the cold nights. Most under Apple. All PG, methinks I will revisit these spots in a week or so. This warmth and rain should make the woods come alive. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Long wet day but productive. Hit spots I checked a week ago n some grew great. Others grew a little bit. hit a couple other spots n picked up a few on Rd side. Left around 80 or so little ones for next weekend. Picked 199.
> View attachment 33952
> View attachment 33954
> View attachment 33956
> ...


Oh man, your killing it! Good foraging!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County. Went for a walk this morning. Found 30, some good size, most reflecting the effects of the cold nights. Most under Apple. All PG, methinks I will revisit these spots in a week or so. This warmth and rain should make the woods come alive. Enjoy the hunt!


I agree next weekend should be a good one


----------



## Andrew79 (May 3, 2020)

sugarman said:


> How far north are you,i have a camp in lewis county above Croghan


Have u found any morels yet


----------



## Wnyhunter (Apr 20, 2020)

Still haven't found anything in wny other than a few with black tips that are hard. Checked all of my pg spots this morning.

Last year they were starting to turn brown in my area may 18th.

I'm glad some people are finding something.


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

Jefferson county my first !!! Are these black ?


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

I found 3 yellows couple days ago in the first spot I looked under some tulip trees. 
Been hunting ever since for more no luck


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone find them in clay ground? or is it just well drained soil.
The three I found were under tulips in sandy ground, 3 separate trees,
Wayne county east of Rochester keep looking Jamie


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

mikeshroom said:


> Jefferson county my first !!! Are these black ?


Look like half frees


----------



## Mary Puccio (May 16, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Long wet day but productive. Hit spots I checked a week ago n some grew great. Others grew a little bit. hit a couple other spots n picked up a few on Rd side. Left around 80 or so little ones for next weekend. Picked 199.
> View attachment 33952
> View attachment 33954
> View attachment 33956
> ...





geogymn said:


> Oh man, your killing it! Good foraging!!!


Where are you?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another great day. All PG two good trees one had 102 the other 54. 9 hrs of walking produced one 5 gallon pail. Last yr I got 4 pails out of there. Not many left behind. 370 in total.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Couple more pics


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

weeee heee I got my first one today 
Jefferson County


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wnyhunter said:


> Still haven't found anything in wny other than a few with black tips that are hard. Checked all of my pg spots this morning.
> 
> Last year they were starting to turn brown in my area may 18th.
> 
> ...


you got out in the woods......that is sucess!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> I found 3 yellows couple days ago in the first spot I looked under some tulip trees.
> Been hunting ever since for more no luck


Hang in there, the long search makes for a magical moment.


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Got about 10 today all greys in Columbia county in my old apple orchard.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

all in old apple orchards between frankfort and fortplain on the river banks


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Man I’m still awake researching and looking at maps and planning my walk for tomorrow, I think I’m addicted. Being a new hunter I only have new ground to look at other than my one PG spot which I’ll check again Monday. 
One thing i have going for me is I’m a forester and can id a tree from a distance without leaves. 
Finally figured out how to add photo these are the three I found east of Rochester


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> View attachment 34168
> View attachment 34170
> Man I’m still awake researching and looking at maps and planning my walk for tomorrow, I think I’m addicted. Being a new hunter I only have new ground to look at other than my one PG spot which I’ll check again Monday.
> One thing i have going for me is I’m a forester and can id a tree from a distance without leaves.
> Finally figured out how to add photo these are the three I found east of Rochester


The addiction is real! Being able to ID trees is key. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. 
Spent most of the morning yesterday searching both NG and PG to no avail. Not a single morel!!! On the way back to the truck I had enough energy to check out a remote PG. Found 42 on this South facing slope. Mostly under small dying Elms (might be Slippery Elm, not sure).


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County.
> Spent most of the morning yesterday searching both NG and PG to no avail. Not a single morel!!! On the way back to the truck I had enough energy to check out a remote PG. Found 42 on this South facing slope. Mostly under small dying Elms (might be Slippery Elm, not sure).
> 
> View attachment 34200
> View attachment 34202


Do you know what your elevation is? I think it’s been to cold for Steuben county it roughly 1900-2200 feet elevation, Wayne county is around 500 feet and the ones I picked probably could have used some time to mature.


----------



## mark palmer (May 17, 2020)

audiophoenix said:


> Perfect way to social distance yourself.
> Anyone scouting out new territory?
> 
> I'm keeping my eyes pealed for southern facing hills.
> ...


I just found a whole lot of morels in my backyard, just wondering where I could sell them?, I'm in upstate VT border,battenkill river,any help appreciated thank you.


----------



## mark palmer (May 17, 2020)

I found a whole lot of morels in my backyard and was wondering where to sell them? I'm in Washington county in the sticks any help is appreciated thank you


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County.
> Spent most of the morning yesterday searching both NG and PG to no avail. Not a single morel!!! On the way back to the truck I had enough energy to check out a remote PG. Found 42 on this South facing slope. Mostly under small dying Elms (might be Slippery Elm, not sure).
> 
> View attachment 34200
> View attachment 34202


Alright Geo way to hang in there lol


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Only 34 today the two area's today north facing n dry recheck in a week both NG. Did grab a few lbs of fiddleheads too. Good thing cause we were out. Happy to see everyone starting to hit a few. I'm usually hunting 400' ta 800' elevation.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Anyone ever find any higher than 1500’ elevation


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Ryan gebo said:


> Anyone ever find any higher than 1500’ elevation


Yeah, A lot of mine are around that elevation. Definitely still well behind here in Otsego. Putting many miles in and not see much at all. Only a few at PG. One I have been watching for over two weeks now and it has gone from 2cm to 8cm. Found a bunch of half frees the other day with 4 small greys. Then 10 small yellows around and apple today. Left them all as they are very remote. Hoping by next week things get good for picking. Good luck everyone.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryan gebo said:


> Do you know what your elevation is? I think it’s been to cold for Steuben county it roughly 1900-2200 feet elevation, Wayne county is around 500 feet and the ones I picked probably could have used some time to mature.


Around 1000'


----------



## Jamie P Sonneville (May 6, 2019)

Cannot wait!!!

I want you guys to come with me and help me identify trees... 


am19forever said:


> Hey Jamie this is Andrew, Liz says we are just about getting started this warm weather and rain should make them pop! check this weekend! we found one black morel by our house this week


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Jamie


Jamie P Sonneville said:


> Cannot wait!!!
> 
> I want you guys to come with me and help me identify trees...


i work in Wayne and Monroe county all the time, be happy to meet and go over trees with you.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

mark palmer said:


> I found a whole lot of morels in my backyard and was wondering where to sell them? I'm in Washington county in the sticks any help is appreciated thank you


Going to tough to sell them this year with the fine restaurants shut down.


----------



## Wnyhunter (Apr 20, 2020)

Finally found a few eaters today. A new spot.









Need to keep looking now, hopefully it's just the start for me


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Wnyhunter said:


> Finally found a few eaters today. A new spot.
> 
> View attachment 34320
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Wnyhunter (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks, they were delicious. Congrats on your finds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wnyhunter said:


> Finally found a few eaters today. A new spot.
> 
> View attachment 34320
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Gladrich (Apr 29, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Excellent!


Hi. I'm new here but I've been hunting mushrooms for a few years. Found my first Morels today here in Albany County. Only two so far. I have alot of dead Elms on the property. I found these around a couple dead Elms.


----------



## Brian Paccione (May 18, 2020)

Hey All -- brand new here, found one little guy in Ulster County today. Looking forward to sharing my finds -- but a question (and forgive me): what does "PG" mean? Thanks!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Brian Paccione said:


> Hey All -- brand new here, found one little guy in Ulster County today. Looking forward to sharing my finds -- but a question (and forgive me): what does "PG" mean? Thanks!


PG is proven ground. Place where morels grow. Excellent happy hunting


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well everyone today was special n such a blast hunting all day for morels n fiddleheads with my little Morel Princess. We ended up with 209 morels n a pile of fiddleheads. 
She stopped me a couple times from stepping on morels n fiddleheads. Lol Will cherish today for ever.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Gladrich said:


> View attachment 34370
> 
> Hi. I'm new here but I've been hunting mushrooms for a few years. Found my first Morels today here in Albany County. Only two so far. I have alot of dead Elms on the property. I found these around a couple dead Elms.


Nice ones!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well everyone today was special n such a blast hunting all day for morels n fiddleheads with my little Morel Princess. We ended up with 209 morels n a pile of fiddleheads.
> She stopped me a couple times from stepping on morels n fiddleheads. Lol Will cherish today for ever.
> View attachment 34372
> View attachment 34374
> ...


Wow! You created a life long memory!!! Kudos!


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Brian Paccione said:


> Hey All -- brand new here, found one little guy in Ulster County today. Looking forward to sharing my finds -- but a question (and forgive me): what does "PG" mean? Thanks!


Means proven ground


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Few today under a dead elm. One at the base the rest around ten feet out. About a 12 inch dog tree, all the small dead elms have nothing.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Wow! You created a life long memory!!! Kudos!


I don’t see this original post. 
Looks awesome!! Good little partner, sounds like a good eye too.


----------



## Alan K (May 18, 2020)

Hi All!

New to this page and to mushroom hunting. 

Spent about 4 hours hunting and found two Black Morels and some Asparagus. Nothing else. 

These were found in *Clinton County*. Weather has been iffy here, has anyone else had luck this far north?!?!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice finds Ryan n Alan


----------



## Alan K (May 18, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Nice finds Ryan n Alan


Have you heard of any as far north as Clinton County - Or do you think they are late blooming here?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Alan K said:


> Have you heard of any as far north as Clinton County - Or do you think they are late blooming here?


There definitely in Clinton county. If you're finding blacks then greys n blondes are still to come. I do know of another person who hunts up there so keep looking.


----------



## Alan K (May 18, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> There definitely in Clinton county. If you're finding blacks then greys n blondes are still to come. I do know of another person who hunts up there so keep looking.


Last question! Since you clearly get a lot of these....Is rain technically necessary? We have a week of no rain ahead of us. Should this be discouraging?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Alan K said:


> Last question! Since you clearly get a lot of these....Is rain technically necessary? We have a week of no rain ahead of us. Should this be discouraging?


Yes rain is a good thing helps um in many ways they'll stick around a little longer n possible to help more come up.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Alan K said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New to this page and to mushroom hunting.
> 
> ...


I've found them near Alex's Bay in years past.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Alan K said:


> Last question! Since you clearly get a lot of these....Is rain technically necessary? We have a week of no rain ahead of us. Should this be discouraging?


I consider Morel hunting to be a means to get into the spring woods. That's the reward, the Morels are just a bonus. With that viewpoint one will never be discouraged. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Finnaly got on them this weekend. Checked 2 spots that in the past I do very well at usually 50-100 in each spot had a total of 6. So changed gears and went looking for new ground warmer spots with some more sun. Finnaly found a nice open hedgerow with 108 in it.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Finnaly got on them this weekend. Checked 2 spots that in the past I do very well at usually 50-100 in each spot had a total of 6. So changed gears and went looking for new ground warmer spots with some more sun. Finnaly found a nice open hedgerow with 108 in it.


Excellent! What county?


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Alan K said:


> Last question! Since you clearly get a lot of these....Is rain technically necessary? We have a week of no rain ahead of us. Should this be discouraging?


Yes nice moist soil is a plus. On a dry year, banks of creek beds might be a great place. Also, for some reason, morels come with the assumption that all it takes is a nice day in 60s-70's and a good rain and bang...there they are. I have been fortunate enough over the last two years to be able to watch them on PG over the course of weeks and they do not grow quickly. At least from my observation. So chances are, if you stumble across a nice patch of pickers, chances are they have been up a while. They just hide very well. So if you have shoomy looking spots tread lightly and don't be discouraged if you don't see them. Just make sure to revisit a few weeks later. Lastly, one of the best ways to find proven ground is to go out late in the season and find those monster yellows that are far past eating. They are easy to spot and you will know exactly where to go next year when the weather gets right. Like Geo says, you are blessed with being present in the woods. The morels are just icing on the cake.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice bigfish


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Found a few more yesterday from my best PG, and a couple black ones near my truck when packing up for the night. Heading north tonight to check out a spot in Warren County I saw over the weekend that appeared to have the right conditions. Fingers crossed! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Alan K (May 18, 2020)

Mr. Morel said:


> Yes nice moist soil is a plus. On a dry year, banks of creek beds might be a great place. Also, for some reason, morels come with the assumption that all it takes is a nice day in 60s-70's and a good rain and bang...there they are. I have been fortunate enough over the last two years to be able to watch them on PG over the course of weeks and they do not grow quickly. At least from my observation. So chances are, if you stumble across a nice patch of pickers, chances are they have been up a while. They just hide very well. So if you have shoomy looking spots tread lightly and don't be discouraged if you don't see them. Just make sure to revisit a few weeks later. Lastly, one of the best ways to find proven ground is to go out late in the season and find those monster yellows that are far past eating. They are easy to spot and you will know exactly where to go next year when the weather gets right. Like Geo says, you are blessed with being present in the woods. The morels are just icing on the cake.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lue (May 3, 2020)

In Madison county and have been looking for the last week or so in different areas every morning, haven't found anything yet. The walks are nice, Though I'd like to try my first one !


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Checked a spot that I accidentally discovered last June (Had several easy to spot big dead yellow morels) and there were 15-20 beautiful small yellows coming up! This will be my first ever pick, real excited

Chenango County


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

had a good day 2 spots where new.all in southern herkimer county. mostly all greys. 7lbs total for today. all found in old apple orchards. some under dead ash on the edges


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow Wow Wow Woooooo.!
I want to come Hunt in New York, Someday


----------



## [email protected]_com (Sep 2, 2014)

Montgomery county, found these this morning under apple tree, 40 beautiful ones. Yesterday found both half free and yellows. Have cooking to do now.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lue said:


> In Madison county and have been looking for the last week or so in different areas every morning, haven't found anything yet. The walks are nice, Though I'd like to try my first one !


Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 34602
> View attachment 34604
> View attachment 34606
> had a good day 2 spots where new.all in southern herkimer county. mostly all greys. 7lbs total for today. all found in old apple orchards. some under dead ash on the edges


Nice Haul!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

[email protected]_com said:


> Montgomery county, found these this morning under apple tree, 40 beautiful ones. Yesterday found both half free and yellows. Have cooking to do now.
> View attachment 34638
> View attachment 34640


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suffered through work so didn't get into the woods till 1:30. Walked for 3 hours and found but 17. All my favorite PG spots aren't producing this year for some unknown reason. I was far from the truck and dragging butt but needed to find NG to salvage the season. Saw two giant dead Elms in the distance... I had to go for it !
Hit two mother lodes, 142 morels, a lot of big ones, a lot that needed to be harvested last week. It is a good thing I was packing extra bags. Good hunt.


----------



## Wnyhunter (Apr 20, 2020)

That's awesome, congrats.


----------



## JCG86 (Jun 4, 2018)

First pick! Finally after 3 years of searching on my lunch breaks with no luck


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats everyone nice finds.
Geo I'm having the same thing happening to me my pgs not producing. Really dry here I've gotten about 60 in the last 3 days. Gonna try some ng tomorrow. Taking some advice from Mr morel n hitting a river. Happy hunting everyone


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JCG86 said:


> View attachment 34658
> 
> 
> First pick! Finally after 3 years of searching on my lunch breaks with no luck


 Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

JCG86 said:


> View attachment 34658
> 
> 
> First pick! Finally after 3 years of searching on my lunch breaks with no luck


Nice! Paid off you have a good spot for next year!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Had a great day today got 72 morels on of. Then got a pile of fiddleheads with my daughter.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

geogymn said:


> Suffered through work so didn't get into the woods till 1:30. Walked for 3 hours and found but 17. All my favorite PG spots aren't producing this year for some unknown reason. I was far from the truck and dragging butt but needed to find NG to salvage the season. Saw two giant dead Elms in the distance... I had to go for it !
> Hit two mother lodes, 142 morels, a lot of big ones, a lot that needed to be harvested last week. It is a good thing I was packing extra bags. Good hunt.
> View attachment 34642
> View attachment 34644
> View attachment 34646


Wow thems a look'n real good


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Geo.Damn to see a Utica Club brought some great memories of my grandfather,thanks for sharing.He is probably laughing at me for drinking blues
Hobler I'm north of you I think probably by 15 miles I'm getting some decent ones







alot dried or close to,a little rain would help,but man I hate asking for rain.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman said:


> Geo.Damn to see a Utica Club brought some great memories of my grandfather,thanks for sharing.He is probably laughing at me for drinking blues
> Hobler I'm north of you I think probably by 15 miles I'm getting some decent ones
> View attachment 34802
> alot dried or close to,a little rain would help,but man I hate asking for rain.


I hear ya. We do need the rain they'll only hold on for so long in the heat. Left a couple that were to far gone. That's a nice cluster there Plantman.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Had a great day today got 72 morels on of. Then got a pile of fiddleheads with my daughter.
> View attachment 34760
> View attachment 34762
> View attachment 34764
> ...


Most excellent!!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

wade said:


> Wow thems a look'n real good


Thanks, Been chowing down on morels for days now.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Geo.Damn to see a Utica Club brought some great memories of my grandfather,thanks for sharing.He is probably laughing at me for drinking blues
> Hobler I'm north of you I think probably by 15 miles I'm getting some decent ones
> View attachment 34802
> alot dried or close to,a little rain would help,but man I hate asking for rain.


Go ahead and ask for rain, we be needing it!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I hear ya. We do need the rain they'll only hold on for so long in the heat. Left a couple that were to far gone. That's a nice cluster there Plantman.


I concur, gorgeous cluster!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Had a great day today got 72 morels on of. Then got a pile of fiddleheads with my daughter.
> View attachment 34760
> View attachment 34762
> View attachment 34764
> ...


Hob, You have found some beautiful territory!! And that daughter of yours couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow, nice to see things are happening for some of you!! We've tried a couple more times since our half-free find, but no luck yet. On one trip, I did find a big partially fossilized tooth next to a creek, as well as a nifty owl pellet in the woods and a glass Windex bottle plus some neat old insulators in an old dump of some sort. These made me happy. 

Still, waiting and hoping for rain!


----------



## Amy jones (May 25, 2020)

I just moved to Jefferson county from California and want to go hunting just not sure where to start, could you point me in a good direction please!


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Look for dead elm, should be a good amount of elm up there. And some good public ground to look on. 



Amy jones said:


> I just moved to Jefferson county from California and want to go hunting just not sure where to start, could you point me in a good direction please!


----------



## winterberry (May 17, 2020)

Hi guys! Past their prime but...They Do Exist!!!! I moved to CNY over 10 years ago. Growing up in MI Morel foraging is just what you do in the spring but I was always told "you will never find them in NY". So I've just been a casual hunter all these years finding a few false morels...so I know the habitat is here. Well I finally found a few, the intact one I spotted in a ditch while on my bicycle this afternoon and the one being munched on by slugs was spotted when I went back with my husband to key out the trees (elm and ash, the road crew had been through cutting probably in the fall and both were found in wood chips from the cutting). Left them both, but psyched I can still spot them. The forum has definitely been a help this season, thanks all. - Winterberry


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

winterberry said:


> View attachment 35032
> View attachment 35034
> Hi guys! Past their prime but...They Do Exist!!!! I moved to CNY over 10 years ago. Growing up in MI Morel foraging is just what you do in the spring but I was always told "you will never find them in NY". So I've just been a casual hunter all these years finding a few false morels...so I know the habitat is here. Well I finally found a few, the intact one I spotted in a ditch while on my bicycle this afternoon and the one being munched on by slugs was spotted when I went back with my husband to key out the trees (elm and ash, the road crew had been through cutting probably in the fall and both were found in wood chips from the cutting). Left them both, but psyched I can still spot them. The forum has definitely been a help this season, thanks all. - Winterberry


Congrats after 10+ years - that's a looong time to be without, but it must be reassuring to know you've still got it as far as spotting! Trying so hard to be patient here, and your story gives me hope that I may survive even if we find no more this year.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

So is the season over with these hot days?


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ryan gebo said:


> So is the season over with these hot days?


i was in the woods tonight and seen many new morels that are growing that whernt there sunday.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not seeing anything new here. Got 12 giants greys today. But been super dry here.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hot and dry...the worse conditions possible. Am still holding out for the North slopes in some protected valleys. With this rain and cool weather coming we can hope for a second flush.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> i was in the woods tonight and seen many new morels that are growing that whernt there sunday.


Interesting!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Weather has definitely been uncooperative here, but I've been looking forward to our forecast of thunderstorms. A quick walk outside with the dog just now confirms that rain is on the way!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Not completley over.Ive hardly been able to hunt but I ran across these yesterday.


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

I'm in Saratoga and gave up on finding any more this season. I had a very underwhelming find of one this year. Need new areas because mine are either non-producing or over-fished. If anyone else has extra fresh finds they're interested in selling, PM me with a separate conversation. Looking for 3-5 lbs. Thanks and good hunting to the rest of you fellow Upstaters!


----------



## Porcina (May 23, 2018)

I was hoping for a few more to top my fresh pasta, but they are sparse here! Tomorrow I will give it one more go...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Not completley over.Ive hardly been able to hunt but I ran across these yesterday.


That gives me hope! Good score! Thanks for reporting.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JimP said:


> I'm in Saratoga and gave up on finding any more this season. I had a very underwhelming find of one this year. Need new areas because mine are either non-producing or over-fished. If anyone else has extra fresh finds they're interested in selling, PM me with a separate conversation. Looking for 3-5 lbs. Thanks and good hunting to the rest of you fellow Upstaters!
> View attachment 35108


It was/is a brutal morel year...except for Hobler. He works at it! Right now I stand at 297 yellow morels which is sub par for me. And the thing is I gave most away figuring I would find more. However I ain't throwing in the towel yet. And I always enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey guys.So I got home today had half an hour to look over back.They were not jumping out at me but I found some.Some getting dark,some quite dry,some just right.So I picked what I could.Its raining here now still think there's some time.Good luck stay safe
Peace.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> It was/is a brutal morel year...except for Hobler. He works at it! Right now I stand at 297 yellow morels which is sub par for me. And the thing is I gave most away figuring I would find more. However I ain't throwing in the towel yet. And I always enjoy the hunt.


Thanks Geo. I'm wrapping up this season myself searched for 4hrs this morning and came up with 5 for a total of 1104. Pretty happy with that got some dried n enough for a couple more meals. These last ones are perfect for stuffing and wrapped in bacon. Good luck to you all. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Hey guys.So I got home today had half an hour to look over back.They were not jumping out at me but I found some.Some getting dark,some quite dry,some just right.So I picked what I could.Its raining here now still think there's some time.Good luck stay safe
> Peace.


Nice!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Thanks Geo. I'm wrapping up this season myself searched for 4hrs this morning and came up with 5 for a total of 1104. Pretty happy with that got some dried n enough for a couple more meals. These last ones are perfect for stuffing and wrapped in bacon. Good luck to you all. Happy hunting!!!


Wow! That's a lot! I gave some to me bro and he stuffed them with fresh caught walleye. Was rather awesome. 
I will be going out some more but don't expect much. Good season!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Wow! That's a lot! I gave some to me bro and he stuffed them with fresh caught walleye. Was rather awesome.
> I will be going out some more but don't expect much. Good season!


Yummy I don't have any walleye but I do have a pile of blue gills. I'll be trying that lol.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

hoblershang said:


> Thanks Geo. I'm wrapping up this season myself searched for 4hrs this morning and came up with 5 for a total of 1104. Pretty happy with that got some dried n enough for a couple more meals. These last ones are perfect for stuffing and wrapped in bacon. Good luck to you all. Happy hunting!!!


Not the 2k you broke last year, but very good. I have had more time than ever this year and founds less than ever. I don't really count, but I may have broken 60. When it cools off a little I might get back out. Still good for a walk. Otherwise, bring the heat and rain and the chanterelles!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Mr. Morel said:


> Not the 2k you broke last year, but very good. I have had more time than ever this year and founds less than ever. I don't really count, but I may have broken 60. When it cools off a little I might get back out. Still good for a walk. Otherwise, bring the heat and rain and the chanterelles!!!


Thxs Mr morel. I hear ya I'm down 4k from last year lol. I still gave the same amount of blood n sweat as last year lol. You bet chants n trumpets here I come.


----------



## Czech Mate (May 29, 2020)

Anyone near Orange/Sullivan county New York by any chance? I've been searching for morels for 4 years now to no avail. They're elusive little buggers lol I've been picking mushrooms since I was a little kid and usually haul tons of boletes in the fall. Found a nice patch of Ramps this year at least since the one from a few years back is being ravaged more and more each year by farmers market sellers (I only pick 1 leaf off each plant sparingly as I find this is the only sustainable way to pick) Just looking for some tips on finding morels and wondering if I should make a drive upstate to go look for some. Or even possibly buy some just to try em finally to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. Morel said:


> Not the 2k you broke last year, but very good. I have had more time than ever this year and founds less than ever. I don't really count, but I may have broken 60. When it cools off a little I might get back out. Still good for a walk. Otherwise, bring the heat and rain and the chanterelles!!!


Yeah, The hell with those stuck up Morels and let's cheer on the troops of Chants!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Czech Mate said:


> Anyone near Orange/Sullivan county New York by any chance? I've been searching for morels for 4 years now to no avail. They're elusive little buggers lol I've been picking mushrooms since I was a little kid and usually haul tons of boletes in the fall. Found a nice patch of Ramps this year at least since the one from a few years back is being ravaged more and more each year by farmers market sellers (I only pick 1 leaf off each plant sparingly as I find this is the only sustainable way to pick) Just looking for some tips on finding morels and wondering if I should make a drive upstate to go look for some. Or even possibly buy some just to try em finally to see what all the fuss is about


You might be a bit late this year. All I can suggest is to read through this site, there is a plethora of good info.


----------



## Bobsled (May 30, 2020)

Moved to Williamstown in Oswego County several years ago from South Florida. No morels where I am from, so I didn't even think about it. 
Spotted this in the yard this morning while cutting the grass. I guess I should pay attention.


----------



## JimP (May 3, 2020)

geogymn said:


> It was/is a brutal morel year...except for Hobler. He works at it! Right now I stand at 297 yellow morels which is sub par for me. And the thing is I gave most away figuring I would find more. However I ain't throwing in the towel yet. And I always enjoy the hunt.


Geo, I hear you but I think Upstate NY is much drier than what I'm used to. From Michigan originally, all you do is walk through the woods and they jump into your bag there's so many of them. Great spans of ash, elms, poplar throughout their forests. Here? Dutch Elm wiped em out earlier, Emerald Ash Borer started here before it hit the Midwest, and I don't see many poplars here. My hypothesis anyway. Everything's tougher, more expensive, or both on the East Coast, evidently...


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Eab started in Michigan actually, and poplars are all over, has been dry though


JimP said:


> Geo, I hear you but I think Upstate NY is much drier than what I'm used to. From Michigan originally, all you do is walk through the woods and they jump into your bag there's so many of them. Great spans of ash, elms, poplar throughout their forests. Here? Dutch Elm wiped em out earlier, Emerald Ash Borer started here before it hit the Midwest, and I don't see many poplars here. My hypothesis anyway. Everything's tougher, more expensive, or both on the East Coast, evidently...


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

took a friend from work today. he usta live in PA and pic thousands. first ones hes pic in 15 years. 4 pounds. i sent him home with them all. i was way up on the mountain hills of southern herkimer county. seen alot way gone. but id day did ok. 85 total


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

JimP said:


> Geo, I hear you but I think Upstate NY is much drier than what I'm used to. From Michigan originally, all you do is walk through the woods and they jump into your bag there's so many of them. Great spans of ash, elms, poplar throughout their forests. Here? Dutch Elm wiped em out earlier, Emerald Ash Borer started here before it hit the Midwest, and I don't see many poplars here. My hypothesis anyway. Everything's tougher, more expensive, or both on the East Coast, evidently...


Always envied Michigan for morels!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Bobsled said:


> View attachment 35196
> Moved to Williamstown in Oswego County several years ago from South Florida. No morels where I am from, so I didn't even think about it.
> Spotted this in the yard this morning while cutting the grass. I guess I should pay attention.


That's a bigun!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 35212
> took a friend from work today. he usta live in PA and pic thousands. first ones hes pic in 15 years. 4 pounds. i sent him home with them all. i was way up on the mountain hills of southern herkimer county. seen alot way gone. but id day did ok. 85 total


Nice harvest!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

It was so nice walking in cool temperatures! Went out to a late PG spot and nabbed 60. Had some friends over for steak and morels. It was pretty good. Again this cool temp with steady breeze through the newly leaf clad hardwoods is special.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> It was so nice walking in cool temperatures! Went out to a late PG spot and nabbed 60. Had some friends over for steak and morels. It was pretty good. Again this cool temp with steady breeze through the newly leaf clad hardwoods is special.


Nice We had morels stuffed with ricotta cheese wrapped in bacon, garlic n herb marinated venison n fiddleheads for dinner tonight at camp.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Nice We had morels stuffed with ricotta cheese wrapped in bacon, garlic n herb marinated venison n fiddleheads for dinner tonight at camp.
> View attachment 35222


Feast fit for a king!


----------



## mikeshroom (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobsled said:


> View attachment 35196
> Moved to Williamstown in Oswego County several years ago from South Florida. No morels where I am from, so I didn't even think about it.
> Spotted this in the yard this morning while cutting the grass. I guess I should pay attention.


Nice one! I’m not far from you -outside of Pulaski.What type of tree was it near? Was it in the shaded woods or in an open area ?


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy to see and read about the recent successes! We've made two short trips with no luck since the rain, but will be hitting some PG tomorrow, with more hiking planned. I'll update... fingers crossed!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

@hoblershang Ricotta cheese stuffed morels sounds amazing! I bet your pic would be appreciated in the Morel Dinner Pics & Recipes thread!


----------



## Bobsled (May 30, 2020)

mikeshroom said:


> Nice one! I’m not far from you -outside of Pulaski.What type of tree was it near? Was it in the shaded woods or in an open area ?


Shaded area behind a shed. Closest tree is pine. No hardwoods really close, but a lot leaves from Ash and Maple trees accumulate there. Really moist area.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Morel Insanity said:


> @hoblershang Ricotta cheese stuffed morels sounds amazing! I bet your pic would be appreciated in the Morel Dinner Pics & Recipes thread!


 forgot there's crab meat in them morels too was ta die for.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Happy to see and read about the recent successes! We've made two short trips with no luck since the rain, but will be hitting some PG tomorrow, with more hiking planned. I'll update... fingers crossed!


Good luck, enjoy the walk!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> forgot there's crab meat in them morels too was ta die for.


Sounds wonderful! Since we're vegetarian, we could probably use Lion's Mane or something. We found pheasant backs today, and I want to attempt using our mandolin on them, then seasoning and frying for a fake bacon type thing. Not sure it will work, but it's fun experimenting!



geogymn said:


> Good luck, enjoy the walk!


Thank you! We really had a great time, but our morel haul consisted of exactly one... stalk! It was in perfect condition, but the top was chewed or broken off. I have a feeling that someone beat us to any others and left that as a consolation prize. We accepted it.  The pheasant back haul was pretty decent, so we should be able to use them for a few things. And we'll be hitting another spot tomorrow!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Didn't end up getting out again yesterday or today, but we'll be using our morel stalk tonight in... something. Not sure what yet, but I just had to come and show it off. Try not to be too jealous - ha!










It's been a weird year, in a few ways!


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

Found new pg for next year


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryan gebo said:


> Found new pg for next year


Congrats, finding a new spot is always great!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Didn't end up getting out again yesterday or today, but we'll be using our morel stalk tonight in... something. Not sure what yet, but I just had to come and show it off. Try not to be too jealous - ha!
> 
> View attachment 35340
> 
> ...


That's a beaut!


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

mikeshroom said:


> Nice one! I’m not far from you -outside of Pulaski.What type of tree was it near? Was it in the shaded woods or in an open area ?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I always be able to find morels now. Always with me forever now.


----------



## Ryan gebo (May 16, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> I always be able to find morels now. Always with me forever now.
> View attachment 35672


You don’t seem to have any trouble! Pray for a better year for 2021


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Ryan gebo said:


> You don’t seem to have any trouble! Pray for a better year for 2021


Nope lol. Just love those mushrooms.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I always be able to find morels now. Always with me forever now.
> View attachment 35672


hard core!


----------

